# Tf2 furry servers?



## Kitoth (Apr 7, 2011)

Sorry for this post which might be strange to some, but are the TF2 furry servers still around if so what are they called cause i looked and found nothing.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 7, 2011)

I used to frequent "The Furry Pound" when I was playing.


----------



## Zanzi (Apr 7, 2011)

Xegras said:


> "The Furry Pound"


This, unless you don't enjoy dog dicks all over the walls. Or you could just disable sprays.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Zanzi said:


> This, unless you don't enjoy dog dicks all over the walls. Or you could just disable sprays.


 Funny thing is I found less doggy dicks recently then when I first got on, I really don't care about the sprays though...

Anyways, there is also the Nuzzlefuzzle servers.


----------



## deathguardian (Apr 7, 2011)

Haven't tried "Nuzzlefuzzle".
The Furry Pound is alright, I don't play on it much since I don't care for the map cycle.
Otherwise... why do we need a furry server exactly...?


----------



## Lunao (Apr 7, 2011)

I play on Southern Cross Gaming.  It's a furry server


----------



## Ley (Apr 8, 2011)

Rhetorical question- how come furries need to have things that are *just* for them?


----------



## theLight (Apr 8, 2011)

Edit for personal security reasons.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 8, 2011)

Ley said:


> Rhetorical question- how come furries need to have things that are *just* for them?


 
I'm going to answer this anyway.

Because we can. 

I've frequented many different servers and most of them are dead silent because noone really knows or has anything to talk about. In servers that are branded with a common interest you usually get a conversation going and even make a couple of friends.

Why do we need a forum just for furries?


----------



## Ley (Apr 8, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I'm going to answer this anyway.
> 
> Because we can.
> 
> ...



In all technicality it's not all just for furries.. 



theLight said:


> This. I've never understood the necessity to  take what is already available (speaking in terms of game servers, has a  larger, more active community) and making a hipster-esque remake of it  just for this fandom. This whole thing is supposed to revolve around  anthropomorphic creatures, why does one need a specialized TF2/game  server?


 
But I mean like.. furry music, furry clothing, furry buildings,  sneakers, names branded on chests, even a tatt parlour just for furries  (no fucking joke I saw this in Juarez)


----------



## theLight (Apr 8, 2011)

Edit for personal security reasons.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 8, 2011)

Ley said:


> In all technicality it's not all just for furries..



Neither is the "The Furry Pound", most of the people I've talked to who play there say they go because it's alot more fun. People talk and joke and pretty much bag on each other the entire time.


----------



## Ley (Apr 8, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Neither is the "The Furry Pound", most of the people I've talked to who play there say they go because it's alot more fun. People talk and joke and pretty much bag on each other the entire time.


 
'bag on each other'?


----------



## Xegras (Apr 8, 2011)

Ley said:


> 'bag on each other'?


 
Give each other shit/troll/make fun of/Deo each other :V/talk bad about in a mean, joking way


----------



## Ley (Apr 8, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Give each other shit/troll/make fun of/Deo each other :V/talk bad about in a mean, joking way


 
Thank you DictionaryXegras :3


----------



## Xegras (Apr 8, 2011)

Ley said:


> Thank you DictionaryXegras :3


 
>.>

I see what you did


----------



## Oovie (Apr 8, 2011)

If you're brand new The Furry Pound is a fine place to start, but once you start getting decent you'll notice just how sucky most of it's serverbase tends to be. It's fun every once in a while when people use their microphones, though there can be times it's dead silent. If you're a decent Sniper it's always fun of course.

The teams are almost always stacked on TFP-- I've always had better luck on FreeFrag servers, if you just want to play the game without frustration I find them better. And actually, I usually find more enjoyable people talking on them...



Ley said:


> Rhetorical question- how come furries need to have things that are *just* for them?


As Xegras said common interest is a good thing; if you're a furry and you play on a server with other furries, then it might just add another element of fun. Some people will go the extra length and recognize you as your species as well. You're still playing the game like anyone else, just there's that subtle hint of a bird playing it now to them.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Apr 8, 2011)

Ley said:


> Rhetorical question- how come furries need to have things that are *just* for them?


 [insert whinny emo comment about everyone else in the world]


----------



## Kitoth (Apr 10, 2011)

wow sorry for the late reply. but when i did a search the other day for :the furry pound nothing came up. i used to play on those servers myself and did not care about the sprays i just focused on the game itself.


----------



## Ames (Apr 10, 2011)

Aren't like 50% of all TF2 servers furry?

I mean like seriously half the servers I randomly pick from the list turn out to be furry/populated with furries.


----------

